# Modern Manicure by markwins



## michal_cohen (Dec 28, 2006)

the original price is 30$

now its sell in 6.49$ on ulta.com







The Markwins Modern Manicure Collection includes 3 French manicure enamels, 4 shades of nail polish, cuticle massage cream, nail buffing cream, whitener pencil, toe separator, pumice stone, nail polish remover pad, self-adhesive nail stencils, and 5 manicure tools (file, scraper cuticle pusher, large nail clipper, small nail clipper)


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks for posting!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 29, 2006)

wow, thats a great deal!


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanx for posting!


----------



## katrosier (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Michal


----------



## boki (Jan 8, 2007)

wow, that's looking great!!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 8, 2007)

I like that a lot! Thanks for posting it Michal!


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for posting!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 9, 2007)

:glasses:


----------



## rosdan (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for posting!


----------

